# Recruitment



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone have a personal recommendation for a recruiter based in Qatar? I want to have a chat with someone to understand the job market. Thanks.


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

Depends on the area of work you are looking at. What is your profession?


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Environmental Professional - Energy and Oil & Gas sectors.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

If anyone can assist, please post


----------

